# Hanger Dek



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

While doing research for a project, I came across this:










I've never noticed this signage misspelling before. Unless of course it isn't a misspelling and is actually where they keep their pressurized hangers. I also love the alignment of those rub down transfer decals!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh hell, I bet they didn't count on anyone 40 years past the age of 9 inch Black and White TV's to see that. 

( Let alone envision that little Sci Fi show being loved and revered the world over even after 4 decades...)

So do you think they favor'd wire hangers or plastic?


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> While doing research for a project, I came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never noticed that, either...but then, it wasn't on screen for very long, most people probably wouldn't register it unless they're looking for it. Good one!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

But then, how many viewers back in the 1960s noticed that a lot of the sets were detailed with spray-painted Styrofoam packing material? Or that Dr. McCoy's laser scalpels were really salt shakers? Or that the shiny bauble on the original Klingons' belt buckles was bubble wrap? 

BTW, I've always been bugged by the incorrect use of the term "Hangar Deck" on Star Trek (however it's spelled). Technically, the large room with the spacedoors, where shuttlecraft are launched and retrieved, should be the "_Flight_ Deck." As all you Navy guys know, the actual Hangar Deck, where the shuttlecraft are stored, maintained and repaired, is one deck below, as on an aircraft carrier.

I know. Picky, picky, picky. . .


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Even pickier...on most carriers...the Hangar _bays_ are about 4 decks below...on the first _deck_. The flight deck is the 04 _level_.

Really picky picky! 

~ Former Sailor...I served on two Nimitz-class ships...LOL


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

It's reassuring to know that even in the future we still won't be able to read or write worth a damn!


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Well, it works well with the idea that apparently, in the future, few people know how to aim guns.

The meek, it seems, will inheret the galaxy.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

At the risk of looking _real _ stupid, what's misspelled?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The word Hang_e_r should be Hang_a_r. You use a _hanger_ for your clothes and park your shuttlecraft in a _hangar_.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Doh!
Well, in my defense, all my carrier experience was swimming _under_ them!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Spoken like a true squid! Bravo Zulu! Airdales forever!

-Another former sailor
(I guess I should add, this is in repky to Glu Sniffah's comment at #5)


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow.... good catch Thom.  GLU of course is correct.  It should be reffered to as the Flight Deck.

/me wonders what Phil was doing swimming under carriers? :freak:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I participated in a few hull surveys and/or security swims on the _Lexington_. And I found and retrieved a 12 gauge shotgun a marine dropped over the side of the _Nimitz_ when she was in port once.

I was a squid too,NEC 8493- Medical Deep Sea Diver.


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Also, environmental was mispelled on some signage. I heard about that one listening to an interview with Rick Sternbach on the occassion of Matt Jefferies' death. For all the research GR commissioned to make Trek authentic, they sure could have used a spelling checker in the art department!

Vern


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Obviously Starfleet ships are built by the lowest bidder, helping to keep the time-honored government tradition alive well into the future.


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

X15-A2 said:


> Obviously Starfleet ships are built by the lowest bidder, helping to keep the time-honored government tradition alive well into the future.


What do they bid with in the moneyless future?


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

They have monetary exchange, just not cash or change... you know, credit.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I participated in a few hull surveys and/or security swims on the _Lexington_. And I found and retrieved a 12 gauge shotgun a marine dropped over the side of the _Nimitz_ when she was in port once.
> 
> I was a squid too,NEC 8493- Medical Deep Sea Diver.


Ahhh... well there you have it  Darn Marines need to keep a better grip on their weapons  

I'm also a former squid. I've been both an NFO and a Submariner.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

"Oh my aching tentacles"


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Prowler901 said:


> Ahhh... well there you have it  Darn Marines need to keep a better grip on their weapons
> 
> I'm also a former squid. I've been both an NFO and a Submariner.


Which sub? If you ever pulled into the _Hunley_ at Holy Loch or anywhere in Europe between '82-84 I probably worked on and/or swam your boat, I was with Squadron 14. Still glow-in-the-dark too


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

woozle said:


> "Oh my aching tentacles"



Thanks for the "n" and "a", there!  Otherwise this would have turned into an R-rated thread!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Spoken like a true squid! Bravo Zulu! Airdales forever!
> 
> -Another former sailor
> (I guess I should add, this is in repky to Glu Sniffah's comment at #5)


 Yep..that's me. NEC 6648. Electronic Countermeasures tech. EA-6B Prowlers.

Former Airdale! 

Thanks for the BZ, Southpaw!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Which sub? If you ever pulled into the _Hunley_ at Holy Loch or anywhere in Europe between '82-84 I probably worked on and/or swam your boat, I was with Squadron 14. Still glow-in-the-dark too


Well, I wasn't a submariner until 93-96. Holy Loch was not being used by that time. I was aboard the DALLAS (SSN700) for those 3 years. We went to Faslane and Edinburgh on several occasions. I love Scotland. Wonderful country.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Yep..that's me. NEC 6648. Electronic Countermeasures tech. EA-6B Prowlers.
> 
> Former Airdale!
> 
> Thanks for the BZ, Southpaw!


NO WAY!! I started out as a Prowler ECMO :thumbsup: What a small internet  Airdales Unite!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Prowler901 said:


> NO WAY!! I started out as a Prowler ECMO :thumbsup: What a small internet  Airdales Unite!


 I was gonna ask you if the Prowler was what I thought it was...

ECMO 1,2 or 3? Which VAQ?

I supported 140 on IKE and 138 on Nimitz!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I never quite made it out of 129  I was almost finished when I got aero-medically grounded.  That's why I made the switch to the sub community. I figured if I couldn't fly above the surface, then I'd "fly" below it


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Prowler901 said:


> Darn Marines need to keep a better grip on their weapons


Why? It was out of ammo anyway ... 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Prowler901 said:


> Well, I never quite made it out of 129  I was almost finished when I got aero-medically grounded.  That's why I made the switch to the sub community. I figured if I couldn't fly above the surface, then I'd "fly" below it


 Sux when an Airdale is forced to become a Bubblehead. ( joking of course! I'm glad you were able to stay in and find a community where you could continue to serve. Hat's off to ya. )


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Yep..that's me. NEC 6648. Electronic Countermeasures tech. EA-6B Prowlers.
> 
> Former Airdale!
> 
> Thanks for the BZ, Southpaw!


 Aviation Fire Contol Tech... F-14's. Was in the East Coast rag squadron VF-101 Grim Reapers.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You guys are making me jealous. I only sit at home and build _models _of airplanes.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> You guys are making me jealous. I only sit at home and build _models _of airplanes.


 Well:

1. I never flew. I worked below decks in an avionics shop troubleshooting stuff that guys like Prowler broke in flight! ( Sorry, Prowler!  )

2. I've been out of the Navy for 11 years, so all I do is sit at home _dreaming_ of building models period! My sons, ages 4, 3 and 1 ensure that there is not much time for me to really build for awhile. At least here, I can read and get inspiration for the time I can get to work building again. So I'm - in sense - 'jealous' of those who DO have the time to build.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Aviation Fire Contol Tech... F-14's. Was in the East Coast rag squadron VF-101 Grim Reapers.


 No kidding...An AQ? You, like me, must have been in before or during the rating merge with AT. We AT's used to make fun of you AQ's as I'm sure you well remember.

I was not only an AT working on Q-bird gear, but an 'I' Level puke at that!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

For the benefit of us civilians, could someone translate some of this navy jargon and alphanumeric soup of specialties and ratings into plain English?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Talk about...WAY OFF TOPIC! :freak:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Off topic? Not really since we are talking about the proper use of Hangars on ships...and since Starfleet is based somewhat on Naval nomenclatures and traditions, it's up to us Navy guys to set the record straight! 

Scotpens...I don't know how to translate all that jargon...really! 

AQ is a Aviation Fire Control Technician...and AT is Aviation Electronics Technician. The Navy combined these skills plus that of AX ~ Aviation Anti Submarine Warfare Technician into the AT job skill classification...

All of us, at one time or another have either worked in, been around or have seen _HANGARS_ both ashore and afloat. In fact my workcenter was up in the overhead of _hangar_ bay 1.

Back on topic enough for everybody?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuke Squid myself, USS Plunger (SSN-595).

I did tour the Dallas once, when we were in Hawaii (I have
their patch somewhere).

Edge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

GLU Sniffah said:


> ^ Off topic? Not really since we are talking about the proper use of Hangars on ships...and since Starfleet is based somewhat on Naval nomenclatures and traditions, it's up to us Navy guys to set the record straight!
> 
> Scotpens...I don't know how to translate all that jargon...really!
> 
> ...


And I used to hang my uniform on a hanger. So we're sooo on topic


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Well:
> 
> 1. I never flew. I worked below decks in an avionics shop troubleshooting stuff that guys like Prowler broke in flight! ( Sorry, Prowler!  )


 Cool! I work for ITT Avionics. You may have worked on one of our systems (ALQ-165, maybe?) or met one of our field tech guys.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Well:
> 
> 1. I never flew. I worked below decks in an avionics shop troubleshooting stuff that guys like Prowler broke in flight! ( Sorry, Prowler! )
> 
> 2. I've been out of the Navy for 11 years, so all I do is sit at home _dreaming_ of building models period! My sons, ages 4, 3 and 1 ensure that there is not much time for me to really build for awhile. At least here, I can read and get inspiration for the time I can get to work building again. So I'm - in sense - 'jealous' of those who DO have the time to build.


1. Hey, if we didn't break it then you'd get bored. There's only so many times you can perform a regular PM item  

2. I know what you mean. My three boys are now 13, 10, and 9. I'm finally beginning to have time to get back to my hobbies. And, the really cool thing is that they are interested in building models too.

Now, to be on topic... There are two decks below the Enterprise "flight" deck that house shuttles. The one right below the flight deck I'd call the hangar deck. Now there is a shuttle maintenance facility below that. Would that be called a hangar deck as well?

Hey, do you suppose there is a "hangar queen" on the Enterprise? 

@ Edge: good to meet a fellow nuke


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey *Prowler901, GLU Sniffah, Edge, PhilipMarlowe, Ohio_Southpaw* and any other former squids. I'm writing a science fiction novel and am always looking for Navy folks to consult on techy details and what life was like, etc. If anyone would care to help out, please let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

aridas sofia said:


> I'm writing a science fiction novel and am always looking for Navy folks to consult on techy details and *what life was like*, etc...


 I always think of that sailor in the Discovery Channel doc "Carriers: Fortress at Sea" (or whatever the title was). They talk to people all over the carrier, and here's this poor schlub scrubbing toilets. He says something like, "'Join the Navy, see the world.' I been in for four years, and this is all I get to see. 'See the world.' I'm getting out of here the second my [email protected]<king term is up." :lol:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> Cool! I work for ITT Avionics. You may have worked on one of our systems (ALQ-165, maybe?) or met one of our field tech guys.


 I worked on the Eaton/AIL ALQ 99 in fact!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

aridas sofia said:


> Hey *Prowler901, GLU Sniffah, Edge, PhilipMarlowe, Ohio_Southpaw* and any other former squids. I'm writing a science fiction novel and am always looking for Navy folks to consult on techy details and what life was like, etc. If anyone would care to help out, please let me know.
> 
> [email protected]


 Let me know what you need. You can PM me here if you like or email me at [email protected].

I'd be happy to help. Oh, and to stay on topic...I'll be sure that _hangar_ is referred to and spelled correctly.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> I always think of that sailor in the Discovery Channel doc "Carriers: Fortress at Sea" (or whatever the title was). They talk to people all over the carrier, and here's this poor schlub scrubbing toilets. He says something like, "'Join the Navy, see the world.' I been in for four years, and this is all I get to see. 'See the world.' I'm getting out of here the second my [email protected]<king term is up."


Well, that schlub obviously had an off-camera attitude problem as well and failed to make rate. I bet after that was filmed, he either was reprimanded and got out at the end of his tour, or stayed in and is a CPO or a Senior Chief by now...LOL


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Prowler901 said:


> 1. Hey, if we didn't break it then you'd get bored. There's only so many times you can perform a regular PM item


 Oh I don't know...you know how it was. You can PM stuff just for PM sake that has sat on a shelf for 5 years and somehow was never taken off the inventory....



> 2. I know what you mean. My three boys are now 13, 10, and 9. I'm finally beginning to have time to get back to my hobbies. And, the really cool thing is that they are interested in building models too.


 I started at 5 with a snap kit. I figure my oldest is almost ready to start learning. He's showing an interest. And it's ALWAYS funner to build with other people as we learn from and inspire each other that way!



> Now, to be on topic... There are two decks below the Enterprise "flight" deck that house shuttles. The one right below the flight deck I'd call the hangar deck. Now there is a shuttle maintenance facility below that. Would that be called a hangar deck as well?
> 
> Hey, do you suppose there is a "hangar queen" on the Enterprise?


Somehow, I always imagined the Galileo as the 'hangar queen' that the shuttle crew had JUST gotten put back together after being cannibalized for parts for years!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I worked on the Eaton/AIL ALQ 99 in fact!


 Dern!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I was not only an AT working on Q-bird gear, but an 'I' Level puke at that!


Active duty AE1(AW) "O" level Hawkeye electrician -- East Coast. Retiring in 14 months ... God willing.

Prowlers, Tomcats and Hawkeyes ... Gotta love them Grumman products! :freak:

Ever worked the roof with "O" level? That's where the rubber meets the road ... Literally and figuratively  

Of course, *every* job plays an important role ... even the new kid on his first tour cleaning the heads (bathrooms for you civilian types) as John P pointed out. Everyone (enlisted that is) gets their turn in the barrel at that particular duty ... I did it too. It's a great motivator to make rank. If you're motivated enough, it only lasts a few months. Officers also get their own types of B.S. jobs too (like Whiz Quiz coordinator). Someone's gotta do it ... RHIP. You gotta start somewhere, and no one starts at the top!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ First an AQ and now a One-Wire! ( Just kidding, mac!  )

I never did get to work "O" level as my NEC out of school and through my 6 year hitch was as an "I" level one. I got a small taste one night when some of my squadron buddies in VAQ 140 put me thru a quick indoc and issued me Flight Deck gear...cranial, jersey, fod pouch, etc....to go up on the roof with them to do a weekly inspection on one of their Prowlers. It was parked on Elevator 2 with 15 feet of tail hanging over the side and we crawled all over that bird in the dark with only a little blue flashlight. Scared the beejeebus out of me to be hanging out 95 feet over the water with no safety net in pitch black. And all of this just to do an inspection! But I volunteered for a little cross-training just to see how the "O" level guys live.

And I agree with your RHIP comment 100%! That poor fool airman though...I bet he had some EMI coming after his public uh...displeasure with head-scrubbing was aired!

Anyway, to get back on topic...after the inspection on the roof, I was never so happy to get back down to the _Hangar_ deck...LOL!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Yep ... working on the _hangar_ is always easier ... except at night. The lighting makes color distinction very difficult after they make the switch from white lights to soft lights.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, my workcenter was actually above the _Hangar_. You may have seen 5 white boxes over _hangar_ bay 1. Those are the EA-6B vans as you probably know. And they are light tight, so that under darken ship, the white light I was lucky enough to work under didn't spill out.

But my own conditions were difficult for other reasons:

1. It was kept at 55 degrees ambient to keep the test equipment cool ( and me COLD! )

2. Every time there was a Cat shot on the number 1 Catapult ( which I was right under ) it would shake the crap out of me and my bench! It was real fun taking test points with circuit cards on extenders! And it was hell on those old disc drives ( 15" platter, 10 megabytes...LOL! per side...).


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

^ Sorry, Sniffah ... No sympathy here. Working the roof in the gulf under the blazing sun, in 100+ degree temps, breathing hot jet exhaust (F/A-18 being the most eye-burning, and offensive), and in full flight deck gear is a lot to put a human body through. 

You can always put more cloths on ... you can only take so much off. But you know what they say ... "Choose your rate ... Choose your fate".  

I do sympathize over the catapult issue. My berthing is on the O-3 level at frame 17 (O3-17-0-L). Both cat tracks for cats 1 and 2 run through my berthing ... and I have a top rack!!

The _hangar_ may actually be better for a good night's sleep ... except for when one of the suck-and-blows is doing a maintenance turn.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Suck and blows....I forgot about those! It's been a long time for me. I haven't been Active for 11 years now.

And about the sympathy? I didn't expect any. I DID however get funny looks when I went down to chow with my working jacket on...and we were in the I.O. or the Gulf...

Your berthing? Yeah...up forward above the foc'c'sle...Mine was aft and below yours...on the 02 level at about frame 45. It got so I couldn't even GO to sleep without flight ops going on...it was too quiet without it! 

Anyway...enough reminiscing on my part...

The misspelling of _hangar_ is a common thing...happens all the time.


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

scotpens said:


> BTW, I've always been bugged by the incorrect use of the term "Hangar Deck" on Star Trek (however it's spelled). Technically, the large room with the spacedoors, where shuttlecraft are launched and retrieved, should be the "_Flight_ Deck." As all you Navy guys know, the actual Hangar Deck, where the shuttlecraft are stored, maintained and repaired, is one deck below, as on an aircraft carrier.


My understanding is that it _was_ supposed to be BOTH hangar AND flight deck. It was never made clear until *TAS*, but the shuttlecraft were supposedly stored right there, and returning embarked craft would be brought in via tractor beam for precise placement on deck. 

Here is an image from *TAS* showing the way the Hangar Deck was supposedly laid out:

http://home.comcast.net/~aridas/tas_equip_shuttlebay_pan.jpg


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

gotta admit though, TOS had a complete lack of clutter, implying a hangar somewhere else.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been doing diagrams for O-level and I-level EW system manuals for 25 years.
And I _still _don't know what it means!! :lol:


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Misspellings on starships are easily explained. They are built by non-English speaking people and/or aliens. Ever read your Sony TV or DVD owners manual? Check the instructions on any model from China or Japan. 

Either that or the language has evolved in the future.

Or, prop guys, with 0 budget, sleep deprived, and under a deadline, screwed up.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> No kidding...An AQ? You, like me, must have been in before or during the rating merge with AT. We AT's used to make fun of you AQ's as I'm sure you well remember.
> 
> I was not only an AT working on Q-bird gear, but an 'I' Level puke at that!


 The AT's and AQ's worked together in the IWT shop (Integrated Weapons Team). Not long after I got out, the transitioned both ratings into AV (I believe) which was Aviation Electronics. I did AT work all the time. I-Level eh? Were you by chance a VAST operator?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

mactrek said:


> ^ Sorry, Sniffah ... No sympathy here. Working the roof in the gulf under the blazing sun, in 100+ degree temps, breathing hot jet exhaust (F/A-18 being the most eye-burning, and offensive), and in full flight deck gear is a lot to put a human body through.
> 
> You can always put more cloths on ... you can only take so much off. But you know what they say ... "Choose your rate ... Choose your fate".
> 
> ...


 Hey Mactrek, can you still find the bumper stickers with the "Jet Exhaust: The Smell of Freedom"? Or it was something similar to that. Would love to have one again.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> The AT's and AQ's worked together in the IWT shop (Integrated Weapons Team). Not long after I got out, the transitioned both ratings into AV (I believe) which was Aviation Electronics. I did AT work all the time. I-Level eh? Were you by chance a VAST operator?


 No...I was an ETS operator. Exciter Test Station....ATE. VAST is F-14 stuff. Mine was ICAP II Prowler stuff. Up in the Vans. 64B ECM shop.

RE: Rate merger...the only surviving avionics rating IS AT. One doesn't become an AV until they make Master Chief. The Navy still has ATC's and ATCS's, but the E9 rank is AVCM.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Hey Mactrek, can you still find the bumper stickers with the "Jet Exhaust: The Smell of Freedom"? Or it was something similar to that. Would love to have one again.


I'll look around and see if I can find ya one. I think it was "Jet _noise_: the _sound_ of freedom." 

If I find one, I'll PM you.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Edit to my last post:

At least that's how it was with the Avionics rates as of the time I seperated. I think you're right Southpaw, in that they are talking about making AT's into AV(I) and AV(O). I remember reading about that.

MAC, I think you're right on that bumper sticker. Outside of Ault Field ( NAS Whidbey ) there used to be a billboard that showed A-6 and EA-6B's and said " Pardon Our Noise, It's the Sound of Freedom ". Those Whistling Sh*tcans are the loudest birds in the inventory. At least the Intruders were.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Is the billboard gone?! That was the coolest thing to see driving on to Whidbey  The Prowler is the loudest bird on the deck. Especially since it is the only remaining turbo-jet. Those dang turbofans just go whooosh or vooooom (damn hoovers  ) The high bypass of the fans quiets them a bit. But, there is no bypass on a turbo-jet. And, the Prowlers have more thrust than the Intruders did. ergo... LOUDER!!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Prowler901 said:


> Is the billboard gone?! That was the coolest thing to see driving on to Whidbey  The Prowler is the loudest bird on the deck. Especially since it is the only remaining turbo-jet. Those dang turbofans just go whooosh or vooooom (damn hoovers  ) The high bypass of the fans quiets them a bit. But, there is no bypass on a turbo-jet. And, the Prowlers have more thrust than the Intruders did. ergo... LOUDER!!


 I think the Billboard remains. I haven't been to Whidbey since the wife and I honeymooned there in 1996.

They may have changed the billboards a little and I think the place is quieter now that the West Coast P3 outfits are based there now.

How well I remember the hoovers...those S3 Vikings are neat aircraft. Anyhoo, back to the signage thing...I bet if I remember real hard like Forrest Gump I'm sure that some of the bullseyes and other signages on the Bird Farms had mispellings now and then.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

"My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, flight deck lessons. In the spring we'd f*ck with the marines minds. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with tie-down chains- pretty standard really. At the age of twenty I received my first captain's mast. At the age of twenty-one a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I suggest you try it."


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Bwahahaha!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

:freak: 

ROFLMAO


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Um. Um. I worked on our in-house newspaper today, and, and, it's gonna have an F/A-18 on the cover. 

Um.












.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

When vacationing in Ohio, please visit the Cincinnati Museum of Strange Shaving Customs. Free sack lunch. Ask about our package tours. :freak:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Completed gauge:



And another:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/webstuff/pressure.jpg

My new holographic three dimensional screen:





Click the images for larger views, or click this or this for something a little more animated.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That is too cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic! TOS stuff. Just made my weekend.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Spelled it wrong


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty COOL dude ! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, is the monitor made out of easy-crumple lead in case a Vulcan wants to punch it?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hella-cool,dude, just hella-cool :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Better than the real things!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks Awesome Thomas!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice Thomas. I like the "run" and "duck" levels on the coolant guage!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

One assumes that you should hit the 'RESET' button between the "KYAGB" and "Breach" stages.


----------

